# Dahon bar extender ?



## stevew (15 Nov 2007)

Anyone know of a piece of hardware that will enable me to move the bars on my Jetstream forward ? The existing straight bars fit in a QR clamp but thay need to be further away from the saddle. Any ideas ?


----------



## stevew (15 Nov 2007)

Anyone know of a piece of hardware that will enable me to move the bars on my Jetstream forward ? The existing straight bars fit in a QR clamp but thay need to be further away from the saddle. Any ideas ?


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2007)

By how much?


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2007)

By how much?


----------



## stevew (16 Nov 2007)

Somewhere between 25 and 50 mm


----------



## stevew (16 Nov 2007)

Somewhere between 25 and 50 mm


----------



## mickle (16 Nov 2007)

Find a 25/50mm rise mountain bike handlebar and turn it upside down. Reckon.

When I get back to York next week I'll try it on one of our fleet Dahons and get back to you.


----------



## mickle (16 Nov 2007)

Find a 25/50mm rise mountain bike handlebar and turn it upside down. Reckon.

When I get back to York next week I'll try it on one of our fleet Dahons and get back to you.


----------



## stevew (18 Nov 2007)

I want to move the bars forward, not lower. I did think about that but nearly all riser bars have some degree of angle on the grip bit. So when you revolve them in their clamp the grip angle goes skew-wiff. As I would only need to revolve them 90 degrees the grips would sort of "stick up" and I thought that would be uncomfortable. My current thought is to get some Ergon grips with bar ends. Anyone tried them?


----------



## mickle (9 Dec 2007)

I've had a look at one of our Dahons, I cant come up with a solution which doesn't affect the folded package dimensions but I'll keep thinking.


----------



## stevew (10 Dec 2007)

I've fitted the Ergon bar ends and things are much more comfortable now. The major problem now is the width of the bars. 
They are much too wide for my liking. Both my tourer and my utility bike use straights with bar ends, but only 470mm wide. These are just right for me and very comfortable.

So my problem is this, where can I find narrow straight bars that have enough straight section to house the brake, grip shift, and Ergon Grip/Bar ends? (I do have the ones with the shorter grip to accommodate the Grip shift). Seems like I need about 80mm of plain straight bar without any bend or change in diameter. Any ideas please ?


----------



## mickle (10 Dec 2007)

Pipe cutter?


----------



## oldandslow (26 Jul 2014)

Old thread, but to move the bars forward, has anyone tried a stem extension (scroll down)? Wouldn't, I think, work with Dahons on which the bar clamp doesn't open fully, but for those I've also found this one, on which you may (can't tell) be able to slide the stub bar out of the gadget for fitting.


----------

